# Ostrich Attacks Kid On Pony



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Why the heck is the bird in with the kid riding a pony?


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know! Apparently the Dad is yelling, 'Slap it, slap it!'. Geez, the pony flew though.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

What was the dad doing at the end?! It looked like he was kicking the bird!


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha! That ostrich got pwned by that dad. 
I feel awfully bad for that pony though.
This reminds me, I used to have a Standredbred mare (retired from racing) that got pis*ed off everytime I rode a horse, she would follow us along the fence line with her teeth baring and her ears flat agianst her head, but she was perfectly fine when I wasen't riding. Luckly the horses I rode diddn't mind the mare "doing her thing".


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ostriches are scary animals! They can kill people if they wanted to. They're very territorial and easily set off as well. Poor little kid, but I have to admit, I giggled a little. I'm quite immature.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I would never put a kid on a pony in a pasture where a mule and an ostrich are running around free. Bad daddy....bad bad bad.....I think dad needs "popped"


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Once again, the animal is blamed/punished for being the animal -- the ostrich did what an ostrich does, period. Anyone who knows a fraction of anything about them would know that was a recipe for disaster - and anyone who didn't know shouldn't have that sort of animal. Frankly, I feel badly for the pony, the child and the ostrich - all of them were failed by being put in that situation in the first place.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Once again, the animal is blamed/punished for being the animal -- the ostrich did what an ostrich does, period. Anyone who knows a fraction of anything about them would know that was a recipe for disaster - and anyone who didn't know shouldn't have that sort of animal. Frankly, I feel badly for the pony, the child and the ostrich - all of them were failed by being put in that situation in the first place.


I agree! Poor ostrich, it did not in anyway deserve to be kicked like that.


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, that little pony can run!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Have they not heard of the zoom button?! that could've been funnier.. )


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

LolHorse said:


> Haha! That ostrich got pwned by that dad.
> .


****. I love how he runs over and you just hear the kid wailing, and then they reappear on screen, the dad kicks the ostrich away and it just flees. That's how it would play out here if that was me and my dad. 

The poor kid though! That must have been terrifying! And why was a toddler riding a pony in a field with an ostrich anyways? And why did a donkey run across the screen? I'm terrible, but I laughed.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Once again, the animal is blamed/punished for being the animal -- the ostrich did what an ostrich does, period. Anyone who knows a fraction of anything about them would know that was a recipe for disaster - and anyone who didn't know shouldn't have that sort of animal. Frankly, I feel badly for the pony, the child and the ostrich - all of them were failed by being put in that situation in the first place.


Although the whole situation is unfortunate, I believe the father did what he had to do at that time. Ostriches are _extremely_ powerful and that one could have easily seriously injured that child. The father saved his child from this. Was it stupid of him to be there in the first place? Yes. But it would have been even more stupid if he tried to let the child fend for himself and not kick the ostrich. The ostrich is fine, the child would most likely not have been. We do not know the whole situation here. To me, this looks like a public facility that is taking advantage of the general public's lack of animal knowledge. As bizarre as it seems to us, the father might not have known what could have happened, like a kid who leaves food pellets in his pockets in a loose petting zoo. There just isn't enough information to really point fingers.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Well first I would not of put my kid in with that freaky bird. I have been nailed by them in the arm and it hurts like heck. 

But as a parent I would of kicked the bird to, just to get it away. I have seen them fight and if they can handle the kicks they throw my puny little thump isn't going to cause any damage.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow. At least the Dad didn't just stand there filming the whole time, he ran over and helped. Personally I think he shouldn't have wasted that extra couple of seconds making sure his camera was stable before running over though.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

roro said:


> There just isn't enough information to really point fingers.


Hmmm I disagree. If the father intends to run the Ostrich Derby with his child then he should at least invest in a slighty faster pony, perhaps an Arab or the like to give the kid at least a fighting chance. Also, in his pursuit of YouTube stardom he should also invest in a camera with a better zoom as suggested by StarlineStables. 

Good one Dad.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry, roro, but I disagree. There is no good reason to set up that kind of situation and I stand by my opinion.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's not an ostrich, it's a rhea. They're much smaller than ostriches, and I understand a lot less aggressive.


----------



## Madyson (Aug 27, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Once again, the animal is blamed/punished for being the animal -- the ostrich did what an ostrich does, period. Anyone who knows a fraction of anything about them would know that was a recipe for disaster - and anyone who didn't know shouldn't have that sort of animal. Frankly, I feel badly for the pony, the child and the ostrich - all of them were failed by being put in that situation in the first place.


My thoughts exactlyy.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Hmmm I disagree. If the father intends to run the Ostrich Derby with his child then he should at least invest in a slighty faster pony, perhaps an Arab or the like to give the kid at least a fighting chance. Also, in his pursuit of YouTube stardom he should also invest in a camera with a better zoom as suggested by StarlineStables.
> 
> Good one Dad.





themacpack said:


> Sorry, roro, but I disagree. There is no good reason to set up that kind of situation and I stand by my opinion.


We don't know if the Dad knew the Ostrich was there. We don't know if the Ostrich escaped from somewhere. We don't know if the Dad had been around animals a whole lot, and if it was a person who spent his life in the city. It sounds like he is speaking in Korean, a country not known for its animal 'knowledge' per se, a lot of the population is urban and the animals are not thought of the way we think of them. Same issue as Yellowstone, with tourists walking up to wild buffaloes to get their picture taken with them etc. I'm not defending the Dad, I just don't feel I have enough information in front of me to say 'shame on you'.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Crazy! :shock:
I wonder what made the bird attach like that? do you think the kid got to close and it might have felt threatened? Good on the dad for running after it.
As a kid we had the same issue with a turkey. I have no idea what his problem was, but he would attack people every chance he got. For months we had to keep a stick by our front door because the second you went outside he would chase you and attack. 

We eventually corrected the problem with turkey dinner!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

God I love Ostriches. Hehe, I'm that numbskull that rolls down her car window at a drive-through safari and tries to pet the bird with the long neck that likes to peck


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I feel so bad for the kid. :-(
But man, that pony was bookin' it! Too bad the child fell off.
And why did the dad wait like 15 seconds or whatever before he decided to fend off the bird?


----------

